# [SOLVED] Java Crashes browsers and its control panel wont open



## ratchetclan4 (Feb 24, 2012)

This problem has just recentley happened on my Windows 7 64-bit and i don't know whats caused it. Java used to work fine but now whenever i use a website with java on it, my browser crashes instantly, locks up and says not responding (i have tried 5 different browsers)

Games work fine, such as minecraft and runescape if ran from their applets instead of a browser.

I cannot open my java control panel as it presents me with this error










I have tried reinstalling and installing java 6 and java 7 multiple times.

Entering "javaws -viewer" into command prompt is the only way to access my java control panel


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Java Crashes browsers and its control panel wont open*

Go to Control Panel>Programs and Features uninstall Java. Download the newest version here then install.


----------



## ratchetclan4 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Java Crashes browsers and its control panel wont open*



> I have tried reinstalling and installing java 6 and java 7 multiple times.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Java Crashes browsers and its control panel wont open*

Which Java download should I choose for my 64-bit Windows operating system?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Java Crashes browsers and its control panel wont open*

Go to Start/Search and type a*ppwiz.cpl *right click *appwiz.cpl *and *Run As Administrato*r. In the Programs and Features, uninstall Java. Restart the computer and reinstall it.


----------



## ratchetclan4 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Java Crashes browsers and its control panel wont open*

Tried reinstalling using the Appwiz.cpl, problem remains.

any ideas what the error even means
or what could have triggered it?


----------



## CRARU02 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Java Crashes browsers and its control panel wont open*

Do the following-

1. Uninstall java 32 bit
2. Delete all java stuff left in program Files (x86) java (if anything)
3. Go to your user directory and in AppData delete anything that says Sun or Oracle. Thats Administrator, Your userid or default. Maybe not in everyone but check local locallow and roaming.
4. Check any environment variables via control panel and system, to see if theres any system or user variables pointing to java. Delete them.
5. Download Java 64 bit and install
6. Download 32 bit and install. MAke sure all applications are closed. Better if you save the install files and then click on them to execute.
7. Reboot
8. Go to COnntrol Panle should just say Java. CLick and it will open
9. Evertyhing should work.
10. As to what happened i have no idea but i had the same problems today.
11. Good Luck


----------



## ratchetclan4 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Java Crashes browsers and its control panel wont open*

I appear to have found the fix! Also thank you for all the suggestions.
I believe the problem is caused when a file named "program" is present in the C: drive

Upon deleting this file my java control panel instantly worked perfectly.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Java Crashes browsers and its control panel wont open*

We are glad you got it worked out. Please mark the thread as solved by using the thread tools above.


----------



## CRARU02 (Mar 15, 2012)

Well looks like my suggestions were a heap of dung. I actually had the problem when i clicked on Java 32-bit on my control panel that it wouldnt open.
Anyway you got it sorted, and thats the main thing...


----------



## mjellis (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Java Crashes browsers and its control panel wont open*



ratchetclan4 said:


> I appear to have found the fix! Also thank you for all the suggestions.
> I believe the problem is caused when a file named "program" is present in the C: drive
> 
> Upon deleting this file my java control panel instantly worked perfectly.


 
Same problem here, same solution. Java Control panel wouldn't open and the "Verify Java" on the website would freeze Internet Explorer. Sure enough, "program" was in the root directory. Once I removed it, problem solved.

Thanks for your help!


----------

